# Grand pacific palisades/ Carlsbad seapointe



## benjaminb13 (Dec 13, 2008)

HiTuggers.  Thinking of trying out the San Diego/Carlsbad area, since they added Palisades andSeapointe to HGVC,   Any insights on these two properties?  How do they compare with Marbrisa, other HGVC properties?
Thanks


----------



## GregGH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi

shameless plug for you to pay the $15 (or whatever ) to be a full member and get a chance to see EVERY review on both ...

I think it is good value

Greg


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 15, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> HiTuggers.  Thinking of trying out the San Diego/Carlsbad area, since they added Palisades andSeapointe to HGVC,   Any insights on these two properties?  How do they compare with Marbrisa, other HGVC properties?
> Thanks



We stayed at the Palisades in October and enjoyed it a lot. Carlsbad is a great destination with lots to do. MarBrisa is like a Holiday Inn Express and not worth looking into.  Doc


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 15, 2008)

grandpadoc said:


> We stayed at the Palisades in October and enjoyed it a lot. Carlsbad is a great destination with lots to do. MarBrisa is like a Holiday Inn Express and not worth looking into.  Doc



Thanks Grandapa
I was real close to going to Marbrisa- Ill hold and wait for an opening in Palisades
Have you tried seapointe?


----------



## ricoba (Dec 15, 2008)

If I were you, I would take some opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2008)

*Carlsbad Seapointe*

I didn't particularly like Carlsbad Seapointe when I stayed there.  I didn't like the decor, the proximity of the railroad tracks immediately behind the resort, the busy highway immediately in front of the resort, or the floorplan of the 2 bedroom unit.  Maintenance was also poor in our unit.  Some TUGGERS like the place, but I felt it was noisy and rather devoid of charm.  On the plus side, the swimming pools were nice.

Steve


----------



## DEROS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Elaborate*



grandpadoc said:


> We stayed at the Palisades in October and enjoyed it a lot. Carlsbad is a great destination with lots to do. MarBrisa is like a Holiday Inn Express and not worth looking into.  Doc



Never stayed in a Holiday Inn Express, so I have no reference.  Can you elaborate more on what made the place so bad?  I am assuming you are saying that GP Marbrisa is not a good place to stay.

Thanks


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 16, 2008)

DEROS said:


> Never stayed in a Holiday Inn Express, so I have no reference.  Can you elaborate more on what made the place so bad?  I am assuming you are saying that GP Marbrisa is not a good place to stay.
> 
> Thanks



MaBrisa is going to be a basic scaled down version of everything else around it...small pool, small water feature for the kids, lots of parking lots, small green belt. Its not the place to hang out. Palisades though has a large underground parking lot so more green belt and landscaping, two large pools-one for families with water features and a adults only pool overlooking the ocean. Both are a short walk to LegoLand. Palasades has a great family friendly restaurant adjacent to it and across the street is a high end outlet mall and Costco. We bought dinner at Costco and cooked in our room every night, they always have whatever you need for nice meals "in". The ocean views are wonderful especially the sunsets, and if you are into walking or jogging that path has a ocean view also and lanscaping along it is lush and mature. So its the difference between a Holiday Inn Express with lots of blacktop or a beautiful well layed out Resort.  Doc


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 16, 2008)

grandpadoc said:


> MaBrisa is going to be a basic scaled down version of everything else around it...small pool, small water feature for the kids, lots of parking lots, small green belt. Its not the place to hang out. Palisades though has a large underground parking lot so more green belt and landscaping, two large pools-one for families with water features and a adults only pool overlooking the ocean. Both are a short walk to LegoLand. Palasades has a great family friendly restaurant adjacent to it and across the street is a high end outlet mall and Costco. We bought dinner at Costco and cooked in our room every night, they always have whatever you need for nice meals "in". The ocean views are wonderful especially the sunsets, and if you are into walking or jogging that path has a ocean view also and lanscaping along it is lush and mature. So its the difference between a Holiday Inn Express with lots of blacktop or a beautiful well layed out Resort.  Doc




was there a lot of difference in unit quality?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve said:


> I didn't particularly like Carlsbad Seapointe when I stayed there.  I didn't like the decor, the proximity of the railroad tracks immediately behind the resort, the busy highway immediately in front of the resort, or the floorplan of the 2 bedroom unit.  Maintenance was also poor in our unit.  Some TUGGERS like the place, but I felt it was noisy and rather devoid of charm.  On the plus side, the swimming pools were nice.
> 
> Steve




Thants too bad, I thought this would be a great beachfront resort for the kids.


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 16, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> was there a lot of difference in unit quality?



Palisades is older but very well maintained. MaBrisa is new, but I would say both have nice units. MaBrisa is the only one with studios if that is important. If you are going to be out all day enjoying the area either one would be a good choice. If the destination resort is important I would think you would be better off at Palisades. Neither is near enough to walk to the beach so count on having a car to get around.  Doc


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 16, 2008)

*benjaminb13*

I have to disagree with "Steve" about the Seapointe.  BUT (a "caveate") I own there---a 1-br.  I really don't remember hearing any of the trains while in the unit (did hear them if I was in the back of the building going to the elevator). The roadway in front of the resort wasn't a bother with noise (at least to me). Recently the Seapointe went through a "renovation" process, but the "old" decor and furniture were nice, in my opinion.

We have always gotten the top (3rd ) floor, with a nice ocean view.  It has two nice pools; fitness center; club room; etc.  It does not have a restaurant.  In my opinion, it is a very good resort.

Tony


----------



## grandpadoc (Dec 16, 2008)

teepeeca said:


> I have to disagree with "Steve" about the Seapointe.  BUT (a "caveate") I own there---a 1-br.  I really don't remember hearing any of the trains while in the unit (did hear them if I was in the back of the building going to the elevator). The roadway in front of the resort wasn't a bother with noise (at least to me). Recently the Seapointe went through a "renovation" process, but the "old" decor and furniture were nice, in my opinion.
> 
> We have always gotten the top (3rd ) floor, with a nice ocean view.  It has two nice pools; fitness center; club room; etc.  It does not have a restaurant.  In my opinion, it is a very good resort.
> 
> Tony



You have some real nice restaurants close by though, what a great town !! Doc


----------



## jlhorne (Jan 8, 2009)

We recently stayed at Villa Lau'Berge down the road in Del Mar thru an RCI exchange (in Sept of 2008) and I deliberately toured all 3 properties (this is a habit of mine for future planning). Here are my observations and hopefully I captured what you are interested in. Each property has advantanges. I may go back some day and I honestly don't know which I would choose - it just depends on the circumstances.

For reference:
LauBerge 1 br (RCI) - beautiful property, up the hill and across the road from the ocean, spectacular views, no A/C, wonderful property connected to an expensive resort, and LOUD train right below the complex (especially with the windows open due to no A/C). The hotel is further up the hill. The train ruined the trip by late week and I am pretty easygoing but being awakened every night multiple times gets really old and eventually affects you. Easy walk to beach but had to cross the street. Great restaurants in walking distance. A five star resort if A/C, 3 stars after that experience. 

Of the 3 Carlsbad locations you asked about:
SeaPoint - refurbished (but not wonderful), across road from beach but not elevated, train behind the building (which I now pay attention to). I don't think any units would have a "great" view because of the lack of elevation and the walk to the beach is a little more like a hike. The property is laid out more like a 2 story motor lodge that has been converted to condos. If you have a family and you do not mind the "hotel feel" experience with pools and a small hike to the beach you will be fine. I say "hotel feel" but the rooms are condos and have the extra stuff you get accustomed to. The staff was VERY friendly. The are no restaurants in walking distance. This was the best location and worst property. Absolutely nothing wrong with the units but certainly not an upscale setup. We spend a lot of time at the HGVC Tuscany/Internation Drive location and we are just plain spoiled.

Grand Pacific Palisades - this was maybe a mile or 2 from the ocean and up on a hill. The surrounding hills were pretty but I was spoiled being right on the ocean in Del Mar and noticed the difference. This was the largest property and had a nice resort feel to it. The rooms were updated and although we are spoiled it was nice enough. The staff was friendly and I do not remember what was onsite but there is not a lot surrounding the property in walking distance that I noticed. If the flower fields were in bloom it would be something but otherwise we saw a large dirt hill.

Marbrisa - it was under construction and a little further from the ocean that the Palisades and also up on a hill. The surrounding hills were pretty but I was again spoiled being right on the ocean in Del Mar. The rooms were obviously new and were very nice, but the property is somewhat confined and limited. The staff was accomodating but acted and dressed like they were in the Ritz, which should be expected due to being in a sales cycle. The upscale rooms where nicer than I could ever imagine - I figured I should bring my own cooking and wait staff. It was the farthest away and anything with a view would be distance and the terms word "ocean view" would be a stretch. The property is part of a larger complex and there was a very large hotel in a short walking distance that should have restaurants and possibly shops. This is the nicest facility and the worst location. This resort had the most upscale feel to it.

I hope this helps and gives you a feel for all three.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the review


----------



## hicksville (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got back from a week at Palisades and was initially disappointed in the room.  We are used to the new resorts too, and while there was nothing directly "wrong" with the room, it wasn't a "wow".  We had a 1 BR ocean view and the view to the ocean was a bit of a stretch.  Also the walkway to the rooms is adjacent to the bedroom, so if you have your window open, as we did, you can hear the people outside, and especially people rolling their suitcases.

The staff was nice, but not particularly efficient.  Had  to call 3 times the first night to get sheets adn pillows for the pullout sofa.

Would probably stay there again if Marbrisa is not available.  We did the timeshare tour which showed us a Marbrisa model, but we didn't actually go over there.  The rooms look like more upscale and more like what I'd like to stay in, even without the ocean view.  

The hotel being built on the Marbrisa site is a Sheraton... go figure..

Palisades resales offered us a 1 BR for about $10k.  I see one on ebay for about $2k...  Got 4 zoo tickets and a $50 giftcard to the mall for the tour.  No pressure on the tour.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 10, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> I have to disagree with "Steve" about the Seapointe.  BUT (a "caveate") I own there---a 1-br.  I really don't remember hearing any of the trains while in the unit (did hear them if I was in the back of the building going to the elevator). The roadway in front of the resort wasn't a bother with noise (at least to me). Recently the Seapointe went through a "renovation" process, but the "old" decor and furniture were nice, in my opinion.
> 
> We have always gotten the top (3rd ) floor, with a nice ocean view.  It has two nice pools; fitness center; club room; etc.  It does not have a restaurant.  In my opinion, it is a very good resort.
> 
> Tony



How are the units -are they dated?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 10, 2009)

hicksville said:


> I just got back from a week at Palisades and was initially disappointed in the room.  We are used to the new resorts too, and while there was nothing directly "wrong" with the room, it wasn't a "wow".  We had a 1 BR ocean view and the view to the ocean was a bit of a stretch.  Also the walkway to the rooms is adjacent to the bedroom, so if you have your window open, as we did, you can hear the people outside, and especially people rolling their suitcases.
> 
> The staff was nice, but not particularly efficient.  Had  to call 3 times the first night to get sheets adn pillows for the pullout sofa.
> 
> ...



I am a believer in Unit Quality.  Didnt use to matter much to me, but now Im older and wiser.  Have they at least updated the GPP units?


----------



## hicksville (Jan 11, 2009)

GPP are not updated, IMO.  That's why I'd prefer to stay at Marbrisa next time, even though it may have downsides for location and green areas (as others have suggested).


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2009)

*Four Seasons Aviara*



benjaminb13 said:


> I am a believer in Unit Quality.  Didnt use to matter much to me, but now Im older and wiser.  Have they at least updated the GPP units?



If you want a quality unit in Carlsbad, then Four Seasons Aviara is the best choice.

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 11, 2009)

I hear
Just too tough to get a reservation


----------



## Denise L (Jan 11, 2009)

We stayed at Marbrisa in August and thought that the units were very nice.  It was a construction zone at the time, but we preferred it what we saw at Palisades after visiting the Palisades pool area.  We have stayed at Seapointe and found it great for being right across from the beach.  Super location, but the train is right behind it.


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2009)

*So, you got a pretty good idea*



benjaminb13 said:


> HiTuggers.  Thinking of trying out the San Diego/Carlsbad area, since they added Palisades andSeapointe to HGVC,   Any insights on these two properties?  How do they compare with Marbrisa, other HGVC properties?
> Thanks



We own a two bedroom and one bedroom at Seapointe and love the resort.  The trains have never been an issue with us; but we also own at Capistrano Surf Side which is just across Highway 1 from the reosrt and they don't bother us there either.  I feel the views are some of the best in S. California and the beach is also in that category.  We toured La Brisa and Palisades and prefer to be closer to the beach.  The "hike" to the beach was easy and enjoyable for my 82 year old mother in law. 

Oh yea.  The breakfasts at Holiday Inn Express are just as good or better than the Hampton Inn, where I get most of my Hilton points.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Denise L said:


> We stayed at Marbrisa in August and thought that the units were very nice.  It was a construction zone at the time, but we preferred it what we saw at Palisades after visiting the Palisades pool area.  We have stayed at Seapointe and found it great for being right across from the beach.  Super location, but the train is right behind it.



Hi Denise,
Which resort would you say is the most kid friendly, (Im assuming seapointe because of the beach?)
also how does Seapointes 2br units compare with Marbrisa


----------



## Denise L (Jan 12, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Denise,
> Which resort would you say is the most kid friendly, (Im assuming seapointe because of the beach?)
> also how does Seapointes 2br units compare with Marbrisa



Hmmm, we found Seapointe very comfortable, staff friendly, pool small, water play area small but fun.  Underground parking was nice.  Laundry was a pain to do since you had to walk pretty far.  Beach was across the street and a slight walk, but we carried our beach chairs (from the resort) and it was fine.  Beds seemed comfortable enough, and the unit was big and spacious.

Marbrisa units were very nice (we were in a 1 bedroom), but they had *just* opened, so hard to say how kid-friendly it might be.  The pools were not done, so we had to either use Palisades or nicely ask the Sheraton.  The Sheraton was lovely, pool was great, staff friendly, huge lobby.  The walkway and private entrance to Legoland was great and convenient, I thought.  

If you want to spend a lot of time at the beach, Seapointe would be fine.  If you want to spend a lot of time at Legoland, Marbrisa is great.  I actually like both resorts, and would stay at both again, but never at Palisades in the summer due to the crazy, busy, pool area.  When we stayed at Seapointe, we spent more time at the beach than at Marbrisa. Plus Marbrisa didn't have beach chairs for the beach, since they said they weren't a beach resort (true).


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been to Seapointe twice and would like to return.  The resort was different than many I have stayed at, but I liked it.  The trains were loud but we took advantage of how close they were and rode the Coaster several times, which was very fun for us.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually head for CI palm desert during easter, but I have heard some negative reviews recently on quality - So I am considering Seapointe?
How would you rate it relative to HGVC or Hyatt resorts?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 12, 2009)

TerriJ said:


> I've been to Seapointe twice and would like to return.  The resort was different than many I have stayed at, but I liked it.  The trains were loud but we took advantage of how close they were and rode the Coaster several times, which was very fun for us.



Hi Terri

How was it different from other resorts?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 12, 2009)

Seapointe is comfortable and close to the beach.  I thought it was clean.  Walls are thin, but it had all we needed.  Hyatt and HGVC are much better quality, but it was fine for our family of four, and I am a bit particular about where I stay  (which is why I like owning where I want to stay like Starwood, Hyatt and DVC).  I would not buy at either Marbrisa or Seapointe because it isn't that hard to rent in the years that I might want to go...at least so far.  If you don't mind being away from the beach and are looking for nice accommodations, I'd stay at Marbrisa because it is new and HGVC-like quality.


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 12, 2009)

Denise L summed it up well.  I have stayed in many HGVC resorts over the years, so it was nice to me to stay somewhere with a different feel and approach.  Not sure how to describe it, but there were good pictures and reviews on the internet when I was looking.


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2009)

hicksville said:


> Also the walkway to the rooms is adjacent to the bedroom, so if you have your window open, as we did, you can hear the people outside, and especially people rolling their suitcases.



Is that the case for all 2BRs or just the units in your area/building?  Can you hear outside noise when the window is shut?  We have a July 2010 exchange into GPPalisades and the kids would be in the second bedroom.  At lease one would still need a nap and both have early bedtime, so I'd hate for them to be distracted by constant outside noise.


----------



## Steve (Jan 12, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> I usually head for CI palm desert during easter, but I have heard some negative reviews recently on quality - So I am considering Seapointe?
> How would you rate it relative to HGVC or Hyatt resorts?



If HGVC is, of course, a Hilton...and Hyatt resorts are naturally Hyatts...then Seapointe is like a Holiday Inn.  That's really where I think it fits on the quality scale if you want to compare it to a hotel brand.  The layout, the furnishings, the "feel", etc.  

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info, folks
Ill wait for a Marbrisa opening. If that doesnt happen Ill give CI Palm desert another go.


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 13, 2009)

That's good Steve, I was thinking of a nice motor inn type resort, but right by the beach and lots of cool stuff!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just surprising

for a motor home inn type resort-----

why would HILTON pick them up as an affiliate?

Maybe they had major upgrades?


----------



## hicksville (Jan 13, 2009)

Amy said:


> Is that the case for all 2BRs or just the units in your area/building?  Can you hear outside noise when the window is shut?  We have a July 2010 exchange into GPPalisades and the kids would be in the second bedroom.  At lease one would still need a nap and both have early bedtime, so I'd hate for them to be distracted by constant outside noise.




I don't know- we had a 1 br and it was -- I think Villa C.  As far as I can tell, it's probably the same for all the units, as they all enter the unit from the concrete sidewalk.  With the windows closed, it's ok, I guess.  Even with the windows open, I slept thru the night - it was occassional noise as people walk by.  
I'd still opt for MarBrisa next time, as it has a more opulent look & feel (at least from the model I saw)


----------

